# Exhaust/ headers



## berretta28426 (Dec 14, 2010)

So I want to get headers and a y pipe for my 05 se-r manual. The problems are: 
1)I have to pass a New York State emissions test.
2) I hear there are a lot of headers that don't have a place for the EGR and I dont want to have to worry about welding.
3) It would be great if I didn't throw any codes.
4) the brands that people are talking about don't seem to be available anymore so I would have to go for the crappy ebay ones which will have the EGR problem. 

So I was thinking to just get the racingline y pipe and calling it quits, but I would really like headers. OR if I got headers and left the stock y pipe would the main cat cover me on the emissions test, or is there someone who makes a good y pipe with a cat? Sorry I have a lot of questions, any help would be appreciated.

Lee


----------

